
How to know you're in a mass hysteria bubble - rglovejoy
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/164297628606/how-to-know-youre-in-a-mass-hysteria-bubble
======
paulmooreparks
These signs are curiously applicable to fans of Agile, particularly Scrum.

